# Advice on Crappie Tubes



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I was just looking for your guys opinion of your favorite crappie tubes that you like to use. What brand? What size? What colors?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i like 1 1/2 to 2 inch tubes.color depends on the fish.
some of my favorites are,
chart.
white
blue/white
chart./black

but i keep many colors,combos on hand.southern pro and other brands.all wil work.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I like the new crappie thunder skirts with a roadrunner. They are big though. Have caught a lot of fish on them after ice out, all sizes of fish, from 8" to 12" fish. Pumkin/chartruese was my best on those. Chartruese and chartruese/black. Another favorite early dawn or dusk is a dark purple with flake in it I get from Maumme tackle. Caught a lot of big fish on those right at the crack of dawn.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I like the new crappie thunder skirts with a roadrunner


same here.been using them this year with pretty good results.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Mizmo makes some really great crappie tubes also but I also like Thunder skirts.
Tim


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Is there a website you go too to order the thunderskirts with a roadrunner? Or do you get them at your local bait stores?

Are these the ones you are talking about?
http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=roadrunner&noImage=0

do you cast these or jig them vertically around docks and things?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that's it.you can order them from cabelas and bass pro.they also have kits with a few heads and a combination of several colors.i ordered a couple when they were on sale.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Actually, you need to buy 1 or 2 packs of every style and color combination you can find. This is no process that can be undertaken in a short time, but takes years to accomplish if done correctly. Once you own some of everything ever made, then the process begins. After several years of hauling all this stuff around you realize you have your favorites. This includes 1 1/2" and 2" tubes and twisters. Some favorites might be tube in the following combos...black/chart, red/chart, blue/white, black/blue pink/white and of course white and chart twisters.


----------



## Blooogle (Mar 7, 2007)

I buy all my stuff From this guy.

http://www.geocities.com/laproducts/index.html

He never dissapoints and the soft plastics are high quality in my opinion.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

Bloogle, they have some great prices. I will definitely give them some business. Thanks.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Blooogle said:


> I buy all my stuff From this guy.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/laproducts/index.html
> 
> He never dissapoints and the soft plastics are high quality in my opinion.



Thanks. he has decent prices...I will give him a hollar on some tubes. What is your favorite bait from him?


----------



## Blooogle (Mar 7, 2007)

rutty said:


> Thanks. he has decent prices...I will give him a hollar on some tubes. What is your favorite bait from him?


I like the 1.5" Little hustler (AKA Tube Jig in white) and The triple Tip grubs are very soft yet durable. That tail will flip over even on the slowet retrieve. I tried some crappie stingers this spring and they worked on hoover already.

The prices are then best I could find, and he replies to your emails within a day and will give you a quote. I always pay through Paypal.

He sells some "Kalin's" brand grubs too. I love the 2" they are great for everything and super soft and durable, but they are about twice the price.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

LAKELAND PLASTICS+PLUS on ebay has very interesting prices. http://stores.ebay.com/LAKELAND-PLASTICS-PLUS_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm


----------

